# Sticky How-To w ogole i w sczegole

## fallow

hello , uwazam ze rozne how-to na forum to b.dobry pomysl , i mozna by zorbic jeden sticky  watek gdzie umieszczalo by sie same linki do owych how-to ktore sa jeszcze w malej ilosci na polskim forum , ale byc moze bedzie powstawac ich wiecej np. ostatnie how-to yemu odnosnie neostrady i speedtouch`a https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=176507

pomoglo by to na pewno wyszukiwac rozne how-to "od reki" 

ps.ten watek of course skasuje sie po zdecydowaniu .

kto jest za zmaterializowaniem takiej inicjatywy ?

----------

## Woocash

Jestem za, ponieważ wielu nowym ludziom którzy by tu przychodzili przydało by sie i nie musieli by zakładać nowy topiców, tylko od razu jest jeden duzy topic  :Smile: 

----------

## muchar

Pod warunkiem, że każdy autor HOW-To-a będzie dbał o swoje HOW-TO i będzie je aktualizował.

----------

## fallow

no wlasnie , mialy by  tam byc "porzadne" how-ta  ...  :Smile: 

----------

## CyriC

Jak najbardziej popieram.

----------

## mkay

jestem za, ale moderatorzy musieliby dbac o porzadek w tym watku. IMO najlepszym pomyslem byloby w dalszym ciagu robienie how-to jako zwyklych rozmow. inni uzytkownicy dodawaliby swoje uwagi/ulepszenia i finalna poprawiona wersja bylaby zamieszczana przez moderatorow w sticki wraz z linkiem do calej rozmowy.

jezeli dopuscimy do sytuacji, ze rozmowy beda prowadzone w watku sticky bedzie wiecej balaganu, niz potencjalnych korzysci (a wiec moderatorzy powinni IMO kasowac z watku wszystkie komentarze, ktore nie sa how-to z odeslaniem do watku z rozmowa)

----------

## fallow

tak , w sticky same linki + opis co to za howto , nie wiecej , pytania i rozmowa w samym how-to . zgadzam sie w 100%

----------

## muchar

Trzy razy musiałem przeczytać, ale skumałem o co Ci chodzi aye :> Popieram.

----------

## Pepek

Głosowałem za, ale oczywiście tylko przy uwzględnieniu propozycji aye.

Pozdrówki.

----------

## CyriC

Zgadzam sie z @aye, wszystkie niepotrzebne posty i komentarze powinny byc usywane z takiego tematu, tak aby nie zrobil sie 'burdel'.

----------

## Poe

jestem jak najbardziej ZA. ale propozycja Aye'a jest tez b.dobra (równiez musiałem 2 razy przeczyrać ;D)

----------

## arsen

Jestem całkowicie za  :Smile: .

Bardzo dobra inicjatywa.

----------

## Volt3r

W pełni popieram.

Napewno sie przyda wielu osoba.

----------

## ai

dobry pomysl ;]

----------

## mkay

 *muchar wrote:*   

> Trzy razy musiałem przeczytać, ale skumałem o co Ci chodzi aye :> Popieram.

 

 *Poe wrote:*   

> równiez musiałem 2 razy przeczyrać ;D

 

heh - sorry, ale taki mam okres, ze robie 5rzeczy na raz, a i tak jestem ze wszystkim do tylu. na przyszlosc obiecuje sie poprawic  :Wink: 

----------

## yemu

jestem jak najbardziej za - how-to zebrane w jednym miejscu bylyby bardzo pomocne. moznaby tez sprobowac rozkrecic inicjatywe tlumaczenia co ciekawszych how-to z glownego forum

pozdro

y

----------

## madman

jestem za; popieram aye - na glownym forum nieraz byly takie how-ta ze pare dni szukalem owego how-to w gaszczach rozmow  :Smile: . no i zawsze moge pomoc przy tlumaczeniach  :Smile: 

----------

## przemoo

jezdem oczywiście za  :Laughing: 

----------

## jackie

Dołączam się

----------

## rane

a niech wam będzie ale w sumie to od tego jest przecież pole "quick search"

btw: ja aye zrozumiałem od pierwszego przeczytania..  :Razz: 

----------

## mkay

 *rane wrote:*   

> a niech wam będzie ale w sumie to od tego jest przecież pole "quick search"

 

search ma to do siebie, ze zawsze poda kupe smieci czasem bardzo luzno ziazanych z tematem

 *rane wrote:*   

> 
> 
> btw: ja aye zrozumiałem od pierwszego przeczytania.. 

 

a bo ty mnie z irca znasz - miales przewage[; (muchar - wstydzilby sie;>)

----------

## rane

Ok - ale jeszcze apel: jeśli już się uparliście na ten topic to chociaż piszcie zwięźle w postach i tematach: np. "xfree -> xorg-x11 howto" zamiast: "wprawdzie to nie ja napisałem i trochę się wstydzę posty dawać na pierwszej stronie sticky ale mam nadzieję że się komuś przyda i dopiero po tych wszystkich nikomu niepotrzebnych słowach... [LINK]" (z głowy cytowane)

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## zytek

Pozwolę sobie zaproponować, by zamiast setki postów moderator kolekcjonował linki i umieszczał je w pierwszym poście, ładnie wylistowane. Każdy rzuca posta z propozycją, moderator weryfikuje i jak jest ok to dodaje do pierwszego posta a posta z propozycją - myslę, że usuwa, np. po 2 dniach (to pozwoli odwiedzjącym zobaczyć, że jest coś nowego w liście howto'sów)

co o tym sądzicie?

----------

## mkay

 *zytek wrote:*   

> Pozwolę sobie zaproponować, by zamiast setki postów moderator kolekcjonował linki i umieszczał je w pierwszym poście, ładnie wylistowane. Każdy rzuca posta z propozycją, moderator weryfikuje i jak jest ok to dodaje do pierwszego posta a posta z propozycją - myslę, że usuwa, np. po 2 dniach (to pozwoli odwiedzjącym zobaczyć, że jest coś nowego w liście howto'sów)
> 
> co o tym sądzicie?

 chcialem cos podobnego zaproponowac, ale nawet bez usuwania. nie wiem czy jest sens, zeby kazdy how-to byl w osobnym poscie, a w rezultacie przy kilkudziesieciu linkach i tak bedzie tzreba kilka stron przejrzec w poszukiwaniu czegos o czym wcale nie wiemy, ze w tym watku jest. moznaby zamiast calego watku sticky, zrobic jeden sticky post edytowany na biezaco (przez moderatorow), w ktorym bylyby tylko linki do how-to, jakies 3-4 slowa opisu, ewentualnie autor...

----------

## yemu

jak zwykle jestem za. posty moglyby byc podzielone w jakies ladne kategorie (np. Ma?a sie? w pracy lub w domu). dalem akurat taki przyklad bo teraz siedze nad tutorialkiem do stawiania bridga i tlumaczeniem howto do iptables (bardzo dobrego dla osob poczatkujacych). mam nadzieje, ze niedlugo wrzuce  :Smile: 

pozdro

y

----------

## fallow

ok , jestem calkowicie za , wiec w jednym poscie beda wszystkie how-ta , mysle ze takie "odnaczanie sie" jak jest teraz bedzie ok  :Wink: , no a propozycje niech beda w "tym" watku.link do niego jest zamiesczony takze w pierwszym poscie w sticky watku o "How-To".

kategorie to tez dobry pomysl , moze zrobmy tak zeby kazdy autor w poscie z propozycja podawal tazke kategorie swojego how-ta ....

pozdro:)

----------

## fallow

pomyslalem ze dobrze bedzie zrobic takze podzial na ketegorie i pogrupowac how-ta ktore beda w sticky.W tej chwili najwiecej jest z "sieci" wiec zrobilem na probe tylko taka i pozostale - im wczesniej sie to zacznie robic , to pozniej bedzie latwiej wyszkukiwac i to "ogarnac"  :Smile: 

robic dalej tak jak teraz , czy wrocic do tego jak bylo i po prostu dodawac do kupy  ?

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Woocash

No wiec moim zdanie to powinno wygladac tak :

Jezeli bedzie powyzej 15-20 how-to, to wtedy mozna podzielic na grupy, ale narazie mozna powrocic do starego stylu  :Wink: 

To takie moje 3 grosze  :Smile: 

----------

## mkay

ja tylko powiem, ze zaszalales z czcionkami;]

----------

## fallow

hehe , no chyba troche za duzo tych kolorkow  :Smile: 

oki , wiec poki co rzeczywiscie nie jest ich duzo -> zrobilem tak jak bylo dawniej .czyli po prostu numeracja ...

wszlekie uwagi mile widziane hehe 

pozdro:)

----------

## nelchael

 *fallow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wszlekie uwagi mile widziane hehe 
> 
> 

 

IMHO: pogrupowanie HOWTO w/g Tematu

----------

## fallow

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *fallow wrote:*   
> 
> wszlekie uwagi mile widziane hehe 
> 
>  
> ...

 

ok, lecz moze stworzyc jakas liste tematow , zeby nowe tematy nie pojawialy sie wraz z nowymi how-to . niekiedy trudno jest dobrac odpowiedni . moze bardziej je uogolnic zeby bylo mniej grup a w nich wiecej how-to -  niz w przyszlosci wiecej grup , co utrudni wyszykiwanie.   :Smile:  ? 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

Te tematy, ktore sa teraz sa dobre, zmienilbym tylko: DXR3 do tematu 'Video', "Glibc/NPTL" -> samo "Glibc"

Ps. na forum doszly dwa nowe howto: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=178137 i https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=207488

----------

## arsen

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Te tematy, ktore sa teraz sa dobre, zmienilbym tylko: DXR3 do tematu 'Video', "Glibc/NPTL" -> samo "Glibc"
> 
> Ps. na forum doszly dwa nowe howto: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=178137 i https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=207488

 

to pierwsze dotyczące budowy tuneli jest już dawno w dziale:

"How-To na polskim forum"  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

Yeap  :Wink: 

Niezauwazylem  :Wink:  szukalem 'VTun howto'  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

ok, pogrupowalem wedlug tematu i dodalem how-to nelchael`a  :Smile: 

jesli ktos ma jakies uwagi ...   :Wink: 

pozdro

----------

## arsen

a ja zglaszam swoje Howto które może sporo ludzi zainteresować  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=213246

----------

## fallow

ok dodane  :Smile: 

no i wracajac do lweb , sprobuje jeszcze raz , moze ten snapshot nie bedzie mi sie wieszal przy wychodzeniu z xow  :Smile: 

----------

## milu

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=240939

Następne howto  :Wink:  dodane.

----------

## fallow

ok , dodane  :Smile: 

pozdro

----------

## mdk

Pomysł super. Ale nie lepiej zrobić to przez WIKI-pedię? (tak jak zrobione są inne "oficalne" how to - http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Index. ) W ten sposób polskie How-To mogłyby być w jednym miejscu, nie wszyscy polscy gentoowicze czytają to forum. No i zawsze - WIKIpedia, jednolite formatowanie, etc.

----------

## _troll_

hmmmm... nie interesowalem sie Wikipedia (od strony technicznej - nie co do 'hałturek') do tej pory, ale pomysl by to wystawic w jednej zwartej formie nie jest zly.

Mozesz przyblizyc temat ew. przeniesienia tam naszych zasobow?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## mdk

Najpierw trzeba by napisać do mikevalstar@gentoo-wiki.com , żeby nam otworzyli tam Polskie WIKI (pl.gentoo-wiki.com). Jest tam już parę wiki w innych językach - częściowo składa to się z tego co przetłumaczyli z oryginalnego, a częściowo z ich własnych publikacji.  Przykład przetłumaczonego wiki - http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com (francuskie). 

Potem trzeba by dodać userów, prze-cut'n'pastować to co już mamy, uporządkować formatowanie do standardu wiki. Pisanie artykułów jest trochę jak pisanie na forum, tyle, że więcej opcji formatowania. http://gentoo-wiki.com/index.php?title=HOWTO_Subversion&action=edit - to przykład, jak wpisuje się artykuły. 

To by wymagało trochę roboty, ale jest parę zalet:

1. Raz wprowadzone dane można potem dowolnie przetwarzać na inne formaty (html, pdf, docbook, etc.) i towrzyć całe "handbooki". 

2. Łatwo można wiązać wszystko ze wszystkim, i rozwijać to co już jest. Jeżeli np. piszę how-to o konfiguracji X'ów i wspominam o GDM'emie, to potem łatwo ("encyklopedycznie") można zrobić odnośnik do how-to o konfiguracji GDM'a (jeżeli ktoś w przyszłości napisze takie HowTo)

3. Możliwość poprawiania przez innych już istniejących artykułów.

Jest wiele innych zalet, wiki ma duże możliwości. Więcej tutaj. Swoją droga, polska Wikipedia (ta "ogólna", nie związana z Gentoo) jest 8'mą największą na świecie.

----------

## fallow

btw. to nie mialo byc kolejne wiki z zalozenia , tylko kolejny zbior how-to`sow jak glowny zbior na forum  ( ten https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum.php?f=40 lub ten https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum.php?f=12 )

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Strus

Zgłaszam Howto   :Smile:  Apache SLL MySQL PHP4

----------

## nelchael

Hm... IMHO jesli chcesz, zeby znalazlo sie to w spisie 'howto na polskim forum', to powinienes je umiescic wlasnie na forum.

----------

## Poe

dodaj temat "HOW-TO: Apache SLL MySQL PHP4" a w nim linka do Twojej strony. tak jest zawsze robione. nawet w "how-cie' Muchara o migracji z XFree na Xorga. 

pozdraiwam  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

1) nie " jak zawsze " bo zrobione tak bylo tylko raz , owe how-to bylo pierwszym jakie mielismy , wiec mozna powiedziec , ze ze wzgledow historycznych  :Wink: 

2) to jest spis how-to`ow na polskim forum , wiec jesli ma byc dodane do spisu powinno byc przepisane tak aby znajdowalo sie na serverze forum  :Smile: 

that`s all folks  :Razz:   :Smile: 

----------

## Strus

 *fallow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) to jest spis how-to`ow na polskim forum , wiec jesli ma byc dodane do spisu powinno byc przepisane tak aby znajdowalo sie na serverze forum 

 

Chyba przegapiłem intencje, że to wszystko ma się tu znajdować. To chyba przez to howto Muchara.

Więc jak Fallow mam zakładać temat do dyskusji nad tym Howto i dać tam do niego linka czy nie? 

Moim zdanie przepisywać to jest bezsensu. Nie chodzi mi o samą czynność przepisania, bo to moment. Tylko czytelność. Owiele lepiej wygląda i się czyta Howto które zrobiłem niż jakiekolwiek napisane na forum przy użyciu BBcodu. 

Jak założe temat i dam w nim linka do Howto to przecież to tu będzie, tylko  że w postaci linka.

Pozdrawiam   :Smile: 

----------

## mdk

 *Strus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie chodzi mi o samą czynność przepisania, bo to moment. Tylko czytelność. Owiele lepiej wygląda i się czyta Howto które zrobiłem niż jakiekolwiek napisane na forum przy użyciu BBcodu. 

 

Hmm... między innymi właśnie dlatego optowałem za wikipedią. Twoje How-To się b. dobrze czyta, ale nie ma możliwości np. dodawania komentarzy/uwag/poprawek. Niby można je dodawać w wątku gdzie umieścisz link, ale wtedy tych komentarzy nie będą mieli ci, co znajdą twoje How-To przez googla. 

Nasze forum nie jest wielkie, i myślę, że jest b. dużo osób (Polaków) którzy używają Gentoo a nie czytają tego forum. Zresztą... forum to tylko forum. Tu się omawia problemy/szuka sposobów. Gotowe rozwiązania powinny być przerzucane w jakieś inne miejsce. 

Tak mi się wydaje. Ale (jako że nie napisałem żadnego How-to) mam w sumie najmniejsze prawo głosu, więc tylko rzucam swoje trzy centy  :Wink: 

----------

## Strus

 *mdk wrote:*   

> Twoje How-To się b. dobrze czyta, ale nie ma możliwości np. dodawania komentarzy/uwag/poprawek. Niby można je dodawać w wątku gdzie umieścisz link, ale wtedy tych komentarzy nie będą mieli ci, co znajdą twoje How-To przez googla. 

 

Dlaczego nie można? Można właśnie na tym forum, wystarczy że tam umieszcze linka do tematu dyskusji na tym forum i już jest! Albo napisze w php w pięć minut dodawanie komentarzy na mojej stronie. Sposobów bez liku  :Smile: 

ps

nawet rssa tam mam, tylko na razie działa jedynie w przedlądarkach, czytnik rss np. KNewsTicker tego nie czyta, ale ostro studiuje stronę w3c. :]

 *mdk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nasze forum nie jest wielkie, i myślę, że jest b. dużo osób (Polaków) którzy używają Gentoo a nie czytają tego forum. Zresztą... forum to tylko forum. Tu się omawia problemy/szuka sposobów. Gotowe rozwiązania powinny być przerzucane w jakieś inne miejsce. 

 

Jak by to tak miało wyglądać to ja to mogę zrobić   :Wink:  Mam dużo miejsca na serwerze, ale jak na razie czekam co Fallow powie, bo nie wiem czy zakłasać temat.

----------

## fallow

jak juz mowilem zalozenie zbioru how-to`sow na forum jest takie ze how-ta maja byc na forum . to chyba logiczne  :Wink:  jako , ze to zbior forumowych how-to`sow i dlatego by autor mogl odpowiadac na pytania uzytkownikow a wszystko bylo na jednym serverze  :Smile: 

jesli ktos chce powolac do zycia oddzielny projekt to milo i nie mam nic przeciwko temu -  ja nie mam nic do powiedzenia jesli to nie ma byc zwiazane z tym forum  :Smile: 

pozdro

----------

## arsen

Zgłaszam HOWTO  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> Zgłaszam HOWTO 

 

dobry pomysl - zrobione  :Smile: 

cheers  :Smile: 

----------

## mziab

Chciałbym zgłosić moje "wykopaliska" dotyczące przyśpieszania startu systemu.

----------

## nelchael

Jaktylko pare osob sie wypowie na ten temat - czy im dziala, itd. itp.

----------

## arsen

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Chciałbym zgłosić moje "wykopaliska" dotyczące przyśpieszania startu systemu.

 

Howto usprawnione + ebuildy dodane + ludzie testowali/testują, Howto zostało dodane  :Wink: 

----------

## peka

jeśli ktoś uzna, że będzie użyteczne to mogę przetłumaczyć:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-327025-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

## Padre

Czy jest jakies how - to na temat Neostratda SAGEM FAST 800?

----------

## arsen

Dodane nowe HOWTO HOWTO - konfiguracja mutt dla wymagających czyli sztuczki i kruczki.

----------

## kneczaj

Już dawno napisałem to HOWTO, ale chciałbym zgłosić:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-539029.html

----------

## canni

I ja zgłaszam HOWTO nt. Paludis'a, yOSHi314 i moje  :Smile: 

LINK

----------

